# battery charger



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

frank said:


> Vintage Battery Charger. This charger was made in 1917 by 'Valley Electric Co St Louis USA. The DC was pulsed DC. It utilised a reed vibrator to provide a selection of voltages. This charger was made long before rectifiers of any sort were available. A bit crude but does the job - I have used it to experiment. Just 6 inches square and beautifully built.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!:thumbup:


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

It appears that the case is metal, but is the top glass? 
Looks really cool.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

The top is glass. Extremely thick glass too. The back plate has brass name plates and the frontage name plate etc is embossed into the black crackle paint finish. Those old timers really new how to make things that not only worked well. Lasted a long time - but were works of art too.

Old stuff is cool!!!!!

Frank


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

The 6" sq thing gets me. For the time, that is quite compact!

As far as art, With out a doubt the time definately had "Craftsmen" at their finest!


----------

